# The sharpest cruiser



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

I was just checking out the gallery and wondered what everyones top three favorites were......... I vote:

1.) MSP best in show #352

2.) The new Southboro #107 

3.) Attleboro #5

What yours?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

1. Saugus

2. MSP Best in Show

3. Attleboro #5


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

1-MSP best in show
2-southborough car 107
3-Tie between UMass Amherst PD and Williamsburg PD


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Time for MT1 to go to supply and get a new cover! :mrgreen:

[edited to add] I love the picture on his 352 page with the Hooter's girls...


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Where is that picture of the MSP cruiser with the hooter girls on this board?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*CV:*

1. Yarmouth
2. Southboro
3. Attleboro

*SUV:*

1. Melrose
2. Dover
3. Attleboro

8)


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I wish I had pics but Sunderland and Deerfield have em all beat.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

1) Danvers
2) Lincoln
3) Attleboro :wink:


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

*Ugliest Cruisers*

How about a new thread..the ugliest cruisers?

My vote on the good ones

#1) everett
#2) medford
#3) wentworth 
#4) Attleboro


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Macop said:


> I wish I had pics but Sunderland and Deerfield have em all beat.


PUHLEEZE! (Shaking head) I would have to vote for Wendell's brown 1990 Crown Vic. LOL!! :lol:


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Hey Charlie how bout the caprice you brought to EVOC...... she still alive?


you should post a pic :shock:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How about Walpole's Cruisers?

http://www.walpolepd.com/922.JPG
http://www.walpolepd.com/924 1.JPG
http://www.walpolepd.com/924 2.JPG
http://www.walpolepd.com/924 3.JPG


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

SPDFITZ said:


> Hey Charlie how bout the caprice you brought to EVOC...... she still alive?
> 
> you should post a pic :shock:


Yep..it's still kicking. Barely. :wink: Sorry I don't have any pics. Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Hey Charlie you are just jelous. By the way I was sleeping when you called.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I like Lawrence's crusier.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

1) Mashpee
2) Plainville (New)
3) MSP 352 Best in show
4) Soutboro
5) Lassell (New)


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

1. Southborough 107
2. New Newton Cruisers (BLACK)
3. Westborough


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

They all look like police cruisers to me.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

shifty said:


> They all look like police cruisers to me.


WOW! Good observation there Shifty. Now I think you may be ready to take on the task at hand. I believe the question was: What do you think is the sharpest cruiser?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

shawnr76 said:


> shifty said:
> 
> 
> > They all look like police cruisers to me.
> ...


Correct!! Not to be confused with the "Dullest Cruiser"...


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

*Crusiers*

1) Plainville's new crusier
2) Wentworth College
3) Attleboro


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I like the town of boyolston cars








click on boylston
http://anzwers.org/free/policecars/st21.html


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

1) Newton

2) MSP (best in show)

3) Rockport F-150


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks whoever included us!

Scott
http://www.yarmouthpolice.com/test/yarmouth.jpg

Edit: Scott thanks for the pic but an image that size screws up the layout of the site so I changed it to a link....

640 px in width is usually max- Gil


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*oops*

Sorry for the huge pic...Try This


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

You're pretty hot yourself, Scott!!!!! How 'bout a pic????????????? 8)


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*gulp*

I think that's a form of harassment....

I feel violated


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Add the new Yarmouth to my list.


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

Tie between Southboro and Yarmouth..Southboro went by the other night.....very nice!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

kmartinsen

Did you observe the Southboro cruiser on the famous "Well Being Check" :twisted:


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

*Sharpest Cruiser*

My top 3:

#1 Southborough - best by far...:star: 
#2 Yarmouth
#3 Westborough

I also like Boylston.


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

kmartinsen said:


> Tie between Southboro and Yarmouth..Southboro went by the other night.....very nice!


No ties here...Southborough gets it  Best in the country...wasn't it?


----------



## Erose (Jan 22, 2003)

Favorite cruisers ........

Newton PD - Black 

Hingham PD - Black and white 

I still have to go with Boston PD,its something about their cars that looks sharp !!


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Macop @ Mon 22 Mar said:


> I wish I had pics but Sunderland and Deerfield have em all beat.


I think Deerfield is ok...but I don't think they come close to Westboro or Southboro. I have never seen Sunderland. I think we should get some pics up here.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya, I keep meaning to get Sunderland car pics, since i'm moving to the Cape soon I should hurry up.


----------

